
Germany's Coronavirus Death Rate Is Lower Than in Other Countries - OrgNet
https://www.npr.org/2020/03/25/820595489/why-germanys-coronavirus-death-rate-is-far-lower-than-in-other-countries
======
mensetmanusman
It would be interesting if the fatality rate continues to trend towards a very
bad flu for the elderly.

Goes to show the importance of good testing, it’s possible that most of us
have already had the sickness with very mild symptoms, and that the media has
successfully put us on war footing because of lack of data.

